# Repair a PSI Bolt-Action pen?



## daveg

One of my customers' pens has broken off the bolt from his bolt action pen.  It sheared beneath the surface, so I can't get a pair of small pliers on it, but may be able to turn it out with a fine awl or something.  If I can get the piece of the bolt out, I can just swap in a new bolt from another kit & be done.  

However, I don't have high hopes for this method, so, how do I get a bolt-action pen body back apart without damaging it?  

The wood is snakewood, so it's already prone to cracking so I need to be careful.  I've got a set of graduated punches & have found one that fits up inside the insert end of the pen once the tip is removed, but I don't want to start trying to drive it out without knowing what I'm doing.

Has anyone done this, and how do you go about it?

I can post a photograph if it'll help, but there's not much to see, it's just a small hole with a bit of thread left in it.


----------



## penmaker1967

i had this problem a few weeks ago andi just replaced the top part of the kit i took a punch tool and lightly taped on it to i had removbed the top part of the pen and replaced it will another top. hope this helps


----------



## Dorno

This may not help you much but I always tell anyone hat i teach how to  make pens on any sort that I put vasoline (petrolium jelly) inside both  ends of the tube to any pen I make because it makes it easier to push  the parts in when need but in truth the real reason is because it also  makes it alot easier to tap the parts back out should you make a mistake  and bouy I make plenty of them.

Cheers    Ian


----------



## randy pote

you should be able to take the refill out and long #1 philpes screwdriver to lossen up the screw that holds the bolt in and it should come out


----------



## daveg

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll try removing the set screw first, but I think that only holds the bolt screw tight, and since I can't really get at the bolt screw, I think I'm probably going to have to try the tapping out the top end of the pen as suggested earlier.

I like the idea of Vaseline, I'd bet wax would work well too?


----------



## Monty

Keep in mind that if you put anything on the inside of the tube so the parts press in / com out easier, they could also come out easily in the customers hand. 
I take the opposite approach and use blue locktite on mine to keep the components in. It only takes a few smart taps with a hammer on the appropriate size transfer punch to get any component out.


----------



## daveg

Update:  I was able to get the pen repaired today.  
Tools:
15/64" punch (I used one from my Harbor Freight punch set).
Small piece of solid hardwood
#1 Phillips with 4" shank (also from HF)
15/64" drill bit (HF)
Mallet
Replacement bolt assembly from another bolt-action pen kit.

Procedure:
Remove the end cap and clip from the pen.
Remove the tip, spring and refill from the other end.
Remove set screw from the bolt with the #1 Philips.  I had to hold the bolt in place to keep it from turning with the broken off bit of the bolt the customer had provided me, it was just enough to keep it from spinning, but an awl or something else could have also been used.
Drill a hole into the piece of hardwood to accept the pointy end of the HF punch.  This is solely to prevent damage to the mallet face, so if you have a flat ended punch on both ends, you can probably skip this step, or simply use a piece of scrap, but that makes it more fiddly to hold everything.
Put the pointy end of the punch into the piece of hardwood, and then insert the flat end into the tip of the pen body, up against the bolt.
Hold the pen in your weak hand and give the punch a sharp rap with the mallet.  It's a good idea to "aim" the end of the pen somewhere to catch the bolt & brass retainer that's going to fly out on the second strike.  I learned this the hard way, I expected it to take more work than it did.

Discard the old bolt assembly, but retain the brass press fitting that was holding it in, you'll need it to reassemble the pen.

Unscrew the set screw from the bolt assembly of the new pen, then unscrew the bolt from bolt assembly, retaining each.

Drop the new bolt assembly in right side up, screw in the bolt until it's tight and perpendicular to the pen, and then tighten down the set screw with the Philips screwdriver.

Press the brass retaining piece back into the base of the pen.

Reassemble the pen including the cap & clip on the end, and then the refill, spring & tip on the other end.

Voila, fixed pen, happy customer, loss of part of a pen kit (and no response yet from PSI  with regards to the questions I asked about it).

Hope this helps someone along the way.


----------



## Wood Butcher

Thanks, much appreciated.
WB


----------

